# Paph Gratrixianum



## Budsy (Jan 1, 2020)

This is Paph Gratrixianum ("Wedgwood" AM/AOS x "Luia Girl") . Easy plant I think. I grow mine in very poor home conditions. Here in north Idaho it runs about 23% humidity. I expect with good humidity it would grow more vigorously, but mine has been doing fine for years and gives me regular blooms. I grow in fine fir bark, letting it dry somewhat between waterings, and only weak fertilizing. I give it morning sun in a window, with more care in summer because it can start to get pale in the leaves. This species comes from Vietnam natively. I think this plant came from Orchidaceae in Walla Walla. Nice breeding. I like the dorsal.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2020)

Really lovelly dorsal colour.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 3, 2020)

Beautiful!!! I would love to get a division of that plant if a piece ever fall apart.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 3, 2020)

Beautifull colouration to the dorsal - and good growing, even if the circumstances are less than optimal (which they btw. seldom are for windowsill-growers in the northern hemisphere )!


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2020)

Great cross. My plant had a similar dark dorsal.


----------

